# Is the GoTo dialog really useless?



## Lewiy (May 16, 2007)

Having just received and digested part 6 of Bill’s “Learn Excel from Mr Excel” book, I notice that he comments on the uselessness of the GoTo dialog:



> no one in his or her right mind uses the Go To dialog. If you are
> at cell A10 and need to go to cell A100, it is pretty easy to just hit PgDn
> a few times.



However, personally, I use the GoTo dialog nearly everyday.  The situation is thus:

I have a spreadsheet of clients outstanding invoices in which column A houses a formula which creates a unique reference number for each client based on other information in the row.  I don’t want to see column A, so I hide it.

When I want to add new data to the bottom of the spreadsheet each day, I copy and paste this from a system report (to column B onwards) and I then need to copy down the formula in column A.  Rather than go through the process of un-hiding the column, I use GoTo to select a cell in column A from where I can copy the formula and paste it down.

Is it just me, or does anyone else have legitimate uses for the GoTo dialog?


----------



## Hermanito (May 16, 2007)

I voted no, because from your explanation Lewiy, I understand it does have its uses... however, I have never used it yet...
I could do very well without it, but that doesn't mean it's useless


----------



## Richard Schollar (May 16, 2007)

I use it all the time - altho only to hit the 'Special' button...


----------



## litrelord (May 16, 2007)

I use it to quickly skip to named ranges although not very often. Mostly just when I'm defining dynamic ranges. It's easier to use the drop down box at the top but if I'm using the keyboard I'll hit Ctrl+G.

maybe there's a keyboard shortcut for the dropdown goto box at the top i don't know about.

Anyway: Voted no on that basis.

Nick


----------



## SydneyGeek (May 16, 2007)

I don't use it to navigate to a known location. You can use the Name box for that (enter the destination, press Enter ... hold down SHIFT and press Enter if you want to select), but Go To > Special unlocks all sorts of useful stuff. 

So, I voted No...

Denis


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 16, 2007)

I use F5 to open GoTo dialog.  I agree with what Bill intended.  I never use it to navigate to a cell / range.  I do use the special features but I'd rather that F5 opened this so I can ovoid yet another step to reach it.  I also think too few people even know of the 'Special' dialog because it's not as obvious to navigate to.

With regards to names, I always navigate using Insert->Name->Define.  Only because often I am checking out a dynamic range and when you click in the formula it oulines the actual range that the formula returns.

So I'm inclined to agree with Bill, sorry, GoTo sucks!  Hehe!


----------



## TinaP (May 16, 2007)

I don't know what I'd do without the Special button...


----------



## Oaktree (May 16, 2007)

I voted "no" (and pushed that "no" button with a lot of vigor).

If you've ever inherited a workbook where apparently, empty columns and rows were on sale the day the workbook's author designed it (thereby preventing you from using the CTRL + arrow shortcuts to jump to the ends), you're very happy the Goto functionality is there


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 16, 2007)

> If you've ever inherited a workbook where apparently, empty columns and rows were on sale the day the workbook's author designed it (thereby preventing you from using the CTRL + arrow shortcuts to jump to the ends), you're very happy the Goto functionality is there



I have fortunately never - that would really annoy me!  Point well put, in this instance I'm sure I would find it handy


----------



## Lewiy (May 16, 2007)

So it would seem that the main use for the GoTo dialog is to obtain access to the Special button (although I still maintain that it is useful for navigating to hidden cells  )

Looks like the Special button is another example of Microsoft's genius ideas of putting things in stupid places.  Does anyone know what the deal is with XL2007?  Have they sorted this out?


----------



## Domski (May 16, 2007)

As it is it's pretty useless but the Special... button is pretty 'special' and can save a lot of time.

I've also seen people who aren't great at navigating with the keyboard spend ages overshooting the cell they're trying to get to using the mouse I'm sure they might find the goto dialogue a great help.

Dom


----------



## Smitty (May 16, 2007)

I voted no even though I only use it for Special as well.

Smitty


----------



## Greg Truby (May 16, 2007)

Nope, not useless to me either, for the reasons already cited:<ul>[*]Most frequent: Special button[*]2nd-most: hopping to a named range[*]3rd-most: hopping to a hidden cell[/list]


----------



## MrExcel (May 16, 2007)

In the book, I was lamenting that since there is no good use for the GoTo dialog, no one ever has a chance to discover the powerful GoTo Special dialog. So, for everyone who only uses the Go To dialog to do a Go To Special, then you and I agree.

For those of you who use Go To in order to go to a hidden cell in column A, try this easier method:
a) Click in the Name Box (to the left of the formula bar)
b) Type A1 (or any address in the hidden column)
c) Hit Enter. 
Presto! You have done in 1 click and three keystrokes what you could have done with the Go To dialog.

For those of you who use Go To in order to access a named range:
a) Click the dropdown in the name box.
b) Choose the name from the list.

With both of these tricks, you should never have to use the Go To dialog except for hitting the Special button...

Bill


----------



## Von Pookie (May 16, 2007)

> For those of you who use Go To in order to access a named range:
> a) Click the dropdown in the name box.
> b) Choose the name from the list.


You can't do that with a *dynamic* named range, though. Have to use the Goto dialog for those.


----------



## Greg Truby (May 16, 2007)

Bill, for me it all boils down to where my hand is.  If my hand is on my mouse, then, yes, I use the name box as you describe.  If my hand is on the keyboard then I can hit Ctrl+G + Type the Addy or hit ...+ Alt+G + {downX}  faster than I can grab my mouse and mouseketeer to the name box.


----------



## litrelord (May 16, 2007)

Unless the name box has a keyboard shortcut and no-one's told us Ctrl+G then Tab serves me well.

A keyboard shortcut to take you directly to the Goto > Special would be helpful.

On the other hand I get bonus points for showing it to people who have never seen it before because they'd never think to look for it there so technically it helps keep my job secure.

On that basis I'm sticking with my initial vote of No it's not useless 

Nick


----------



## MrExcel (May 16, 2007)

Greg & Litrelord... OK! on  the basis of Ctrl+G, I retract my original statement that it is useless.

Domski...I suggest you rip that page out of the book and throw it away!

Lewiy: In Excel 2007, both "Go To" and "Go To Special" are individual menu choices under Home - Find & Select, so this is much better. Of course, you can easily add GoTo Special to the Quick Access Toolbar.


----------



## NateO (May 16, 2007)

> I use F5 to open GoTo dialog.  I agree with what Bill intended.  I never use it to navigate to a cell / range.


I use F5 to open the GoTo dialog as well, and I commonly use it to navigate to a non-named cell that I know I want to review, that's not on the screen. It's not uncommon for me to type in a cell's address, say IV1, and hit enter.

Special... Goes without saying. 

*Edit:* I get it, use the Name Box. 

Hmmm, I've always used the Goto dialog. It's pretty quick: F5-> a few keystrokes-> Enter. Since everything has the proper focus, there's no mouse-navigation involved...

Guess I just have never gotten it! 

Perhaps I've always used the GoTo dialog because I use the GoTo Method in VBA a lot, too.


----------



## Zack Barresse (May 16, 2007)

I still use F5.  Not just the Special, although it generally is, but the GoTo if I'm lazy and want to select a large range.  I use the name box, but the GoTo is so much easier for me with keyboard shortcuts.

So I voted No as well.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 17, 2007)

Hmmm, I suppose I gotta agree too now that GoTo has it's uses.  

I still believe that Special should be placed somewhere more obvious, maybe even on the right click menu.  



> Does anyone know what the deal is with XL2007? Have they sorted this out?


----------



## Greg Truby (May 17, 2007)

> Does anyone know what the deal is with XL2007? Have they sorted this out?
> ~Jon



Jon, were you repeating this question?  If so, see the latter part of Bill's post on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 17, 2007)

I must be blind   

Thanks Greg!  I really must get 2007 and start fiddling with it!


----------



## Oorang (Jun 1, 2007)

Recent Scenario Where I Used Goto:
40000 records, 30 odd columns wide.
Looked up an account then navigated away. 
5 minutes later I needed to look again. Didn't have the account number handy, did remember it was around row 25000.  Used Goto.

Also Goto keeps a history of places you went to.

Also if you are a named range person goto preloads those ranges. This makes navigation of complex multi-tabbed sheets easier.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jun 10, 2007)

I voted "No" due to the "Special..." features as already pointed out. 

However, I have often wished that on the "Special" list there was "Non Blanks" and "Hidden cells only". Do either of those appear in Excel 2007?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jun 11, 2007)

Re: 2007

Nope.


----------

